# Can I trust a BFN at 10 dpo?



## rockymtnmama (Dec 7, 2001)

DP and I had a little oopsie earlier this month and I am wondering if it's now safe to assume I am not pregnant. I took a HPT this morning which was negative, and I should be about 10 DPO right now. I am pretty in tune with my cycles so I'm confident about when I ovulated. The uh-oh moment happened the day before I think I ovulated. What say you, ladies, can I trust the negative result this early??


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

I wouldn't. To be sure test again in a few days. It all depends on when/if it impanted.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

No, I wouldn't trust a negative until at least 14-16 dpo.


----------



## rockymtnmama (Dec 7, 2001)

Darn, I was hoping since it was one of those "test 5 days sooner" tests that I was off the hook! It seems like when I was pregnant before I tested several days before my period was due and it was positive. But I guess you can't completely rely on a negative until AF shows up! Looks like I'll be testing again in a few days.


----------

